# organizing a ride for HR members



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

That's a long drive for me. I'm still breaking my mare in with the trailer. However, if anybody is interested, I plan to do some riding in the Shenandoah National Park this fall. They advertise over 180 miles of trails. The regs are pretty stiff, but there is also overnight camping allowed. You can also go outside park boundaries into state game lands to camp, where it's a little less regulated. It's only about 2 hours from me (I'm in Stafford, VA).

Didn't mean to hijack your thread. If there is interest, I'll start another.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

for shenedoah riding stay at Graves mt campground, They have a big field across from the lodge, only about 10 or 15 a night. Porta pots and a couple running water spigots is all they have. But it has 15 miles of trails that hooks on to the National forest trails.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Shenandoah National Forest is about 2 1/2 hours from me, so figure at least 3-3 1/2 hours pulling a loaded trailer.

Definitely something to think about.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Come down south...Texas south...lol.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't you all want to ride Supernatural BC??? If you do, I will definitely hold a hot tub party afterwards......hmmmmm????


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

kait, I would be interested in meeting somewhere to ride, but will depend on what weekend and where for me. 

For the people talking about riding in VA, you should look at the introductory rides that the Old Dominion is putting on in October. If you choose to do the one at Fort Valley (scroll to the bottom of the page linked), I would love to meet you!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Blah! Wish you were closer Kait, I'd hit the trails with you!

We had a really neat event down the road in a tiny tiny town two weeks ago. "St. Paul Days", lots of wagons and outriders, dances, it is a blast. Unfortunately my family came over to ride ATV's so all I got to do was look, even made an offer on an outstanding Buckskin! It was hilarious coming up on the first wagon train on the old logging road, my parents sang dueling banjos before we got to them, they thought it was hilarious! Man those guys had some nice horses! I was sick I wasn't riding with them!!

So if anyone is in the NW AR area we have thousands of miles of amazing trails... Come on over!!


----------

